# عقود هندسية كتبت بأحترافية عالية من قبل عدد من الجمعيات



## العبد الفقير (2 أكتوبر 2007)

طبعاً هي ليست مجاناً للأسف

عقود من جمعية المهندسين المدنين

http://ascestore.aip.org/shop.do?cID=4

عقود من جمعية المعماريين الأمريكيين

http://www.aia.org/docs_default

عقود من جمعيات و مؤسسات أخرى

http://caltrans-opac.ca.gov/aeinfo.htm

http://www.neccontract.co.uk/


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل العبد الفقير

جعله الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير

سنستفيد من الكثير منها ان شاء الله


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## kembel67 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وان شاء الله حنستفيد من زيارتنا للمواقع التي اصدرت هذه العقود ورنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## م/أسامة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع...........شكرا


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ايش الفرق بينهم وبين فدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واسعارعم غالية جدا؟ مافيه طريقة للاطلاع على نمودج؟؟


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود كبير شكرا لك


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## دعيج (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور..وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## ابو الأمين (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rami_eng (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Mamoun (23 أبريل 2008)

Download FIDIC construction contract (Red Book) here
http://www.mediafire.com/?e235gza1tyj ​


----------



## احمدابوالعزم (5 يناير 2009)

عفوا و لكن ما الفائدة منها اذا كان لا يمكنك الاطلاع عليها الا بعد الدفع
و شكرا


----------



## boxneer (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور ولكن ياريت لو فى عقود عربي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوأبي (24 فبراير 2009)

اخي هذي لا تنفع الا بالدفع 
ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## UAEDreams (4 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الوصلة....

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## mos (6 مارس 2009)

لدى سؤال عن معنى بند بالعقد والغرض منه 
no damage for delay

هل يعنى أن التأخير يعامل زمنيا أى يعوض المقاول أو يخصم غرامة التأخير وليس للظرفين مطالبات أخرى عن الأضرار الأخرى التوابع


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## HHM (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مسة ولاتمسه (21 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك اخي

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (23 يوليو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر*


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد والطرح الرائع


----------



## iyadcoo (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا انا كنت بحاجة الى هيك موضوع


----------



## المنذر معاذ (28 يونيو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## saady (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا لوتكرمتم بمعلومات عن قانون اورغاليم السويدي والفرق بينه وبين الفدك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## safa aldin (26 مايو 2016)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (7 يناير 2018)

شكرا لك


----------



## e.noby (7 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

